
That design is money - Designing ATM interface - nickb
http://physicalinterface.com/view/that-design-is-money
======
bouncingsoul
The revised visual design is wonderful and clear (the check scanning process
screen especially) and I'm sure the touchscreens will be a lot more pleasant
to use.

However, I don't understand why they force the user to distinguish between
depositing checks and cash. The scanner can tell the difference just fine I'm
sure.

Actually, it'd be cool to not have to push a _deposit_ button at all – just
start sliding checks in and it'd know I was depositing and switch to that
mode.

------
wave
I think there is one thing still missing. Most people go to ATM to get cash.
After entering my PIN, I don't want to press OK and see another menu to
withdraw money. I want "Get $20" button right next to "OK" button for an
option to withdraw money even quicker right after I entered my PIN.

